# New orbit rep



## Superbeast668 (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey all, been lifting for around 15 years off and on.  Started as a pl and I've transitioned to bb as my joints can't handle the 1rm work anymore.  Got tons of AAS, supp and nutritional knowledge. Feel free to hit me up if anyone has questions.


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 21, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Aug 21, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Superbeast668 (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## h-as.pharma (Aug 22, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## HeavyB (Aug 22, 2014)

I thought orbit was where you got cheap flights?


----------



## Superbeast668 (Aug 22, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> I thought orbit was where you got cheap flights?




Its ts just like the plane place but it sells supps at reasonable prices!  


As an an aircraft mech id never suggest the cheap flights... Those are the ones where the ground few are underpaid and don't care. 

This is was posted from under a 747-400...  Lol


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## TexxGearsRep (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi welcome to IMF!


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Montego (Sep 2, 2014)

I love superbeasts


----------

